

Mt. Gox Says It Has Found 200,000 Bitcoins Worth About $114M - ericcumbee
http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2014/03/21/mt-gox-says-it-has-found-200000-bitcoins-worth-about-114-million/

======
mratzloff
Link to discussion in progress:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7440305](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7440305)

------
SloughFeg
The fact that this company can lose and then find $116 million is a
disheartening thought. It ultimately it hurts the whole idea of a
cryptocurrency.

~~~
gnaritas
No it doesn't; idiots running terrible businesses will always exist no matter
what currency and their existence doesn't reflect on the currency.

------
bertil
I’m not sure this is making sense: how can you recover money that was stolen
if it was stored aside? Has MtGox ever officially explained the reason the
BitCoins were gone?

~~~
agorabinary
There is no "Bitcoin", it is not a corporation. There is no body in charge of
it.

Mt. Gox alleged they were stolen via transaction malleability, so yes, it
would seem they are "finding" coins that had been "stolen".

~~~
bertil
Typo. Edited. Thanks.

------
rainmaking
So let's just fire up Norton Undelete FAT32 edition and see what's on my
Windows XP SP1 cold storage laptop...

------
scald
Oops, I thought I left those somewhere...

